# Sticky  Posting photos in the forum video tutorial



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I've created a video tutorial on how to post photos in the forum. The quality really degraded in the conversion to YouTube, but you get the idea. Enjoy, please post your comments.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

That was absolutely great. I would love to see more of this kind of information for MLS.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent...thanks!








Gary


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent, great job Shad


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great, hope to more like it.

Jim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to post these on the menu, like under "Help"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I went to look at the video and it said NO LONGER AVAILABLE 

Whats with that?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By John J on 10/04/2008 4:42 AM
I went to look at the video and it said NO LONGER AVAILABLE 

Whats with that? 


Hi JJ,

That is almost certainly due to too many people of YouTube; here in the UK it happens regularly, especially when you (The USA) come on line after 1300 hrs our time: = 0900 NY time. 


Try again please at another time it is working I have just accessed it before writing this. 


NOT helped of course with all the 'financial' traffic at this time hogging the systems!!


----------



## TFL&M Co. (Jan 2, 2010)

If you upgrade to 1st class to post pictures but neglect to pay for 1st class membership the following year, what would happen to the pictures you already posted?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TFL&M Co. on 22 Mar 2010 02:38 AM 
If you upgrade to 1st class to post pictures but neglect to pay for 1st class membership the following year, what would happen to the pictures you already posted? With no renewal of the 1st Class membership, after a short period of time the contents of your previous 1st Class web space would be cleared. Thus the links to the images in your replies would be broken and would display the little red 'x' in a box.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So this is completely useless today as my page has none of these features. I get no choice for advanced page like I used to get. I used to insert photos using HTML, but no choice for that. I'm a first class member with no first class advantage. I tried browsing for the photo but it doesn't like the format of my photo and of course it doesn't tell me what friggin format it wants. Phil, if there is one thing you need to do on this site, fixing this should be # 1. This crap pisses me off more than anything else on the whole world wide web.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy - I still have everything. Did you ever clear your cache after the updates and site transfer?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 Dec 2013 01:55 PM 
Randy - I still have everything. Did you ever clear your cache after the updates and site transfer? 
I had to add MLS to the list of sites requiring compatibility mode. Now I have it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah-hah!!! Yep, MLS requires compatibility mode.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I've created a video tutorial on how to post photos in the forum. The quality really degraded in the conversion to YouTube, but you get the idea. Enjoy, please post your comments.



where is that video?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"where is that video?"

Embedded you-tube videos did not appear when the software was changed. EVEN for Shad !

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it matters. Since the forum software changeover, the video is now useless anyway as it no longer applies.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I don't think it matters. Since the forum software changeover, the video is now useless anyway as it no longer applies.


Dwight
Also seems that we no longer can access and link our photo storage that was part of first class membership.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles - the new forum software operates exactly like the old Snitz forum software did before the changeover in 2000 (the software MLS started with) - copy the URL of your photo from your 1st Class space and insert it between the [ img ] [ /img ] tags.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened to this video on how to post pictures?

I can no longer even access my first class web space. I see no option above to get there. I have looked at the members button but nothing leads me to my space.

I remember the last time I posted pictures it was difficult but I was able to do it. Now I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John 
Use the Home link on the upper header bar with our logo, that will take you to the old home page where I think you can access your files. (mine are full, so I've let this knowledge lapse).

The vid is obsolete.per Dwight's #17 2014 post.
John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> John
> Use the Home link on the upper header bar with our logo, that will take you to the old home page where I think you can access your files. (mine are full, so I've let this knowledge lapse).
> 
> The vid is obsolete.per Dwight's #17 2014 post.
> John


That doesn't work now. You USED to have to log-in again (MLS was split into two parts, the old system, and the new forums) and then there was a link to the 1st class page. But that link was edited out and is no longer available to click on. That link was:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/default.asp

And if I manually type that into the address box of the browser, I get the old log-in page and I can log-in using my "Semper Vaporo" log-in ID (if I take the space out of the name) and my password. (Not sure if I were to change my forum password if it would propagate to the old forum list of users and I am not about to try it now!) 

I just uploaded a file, opened it to verify it uploaded and then deleted it. So the interface still works, but it is not like the FTP interface where you can do multiple things at once... This is just one action at a time, so it is a slow and tedious interface if you have a lot to do in your 1st Class Web Space.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, Semp's right it's not the same...
I almost got trapped there, couldn't use 'back' to leave the old section! My bookmark is Active topics and brought me back to the present.
While I was there I saw I could upload a pic, but no idea where it would go. As I was looking for a menu, I passed on that.

JBW; the best I can offer is the Attachment feature. Under the Quick Reply box is Go Advanced (I'm clicking it now to show you that you won't loose anything when you Go)

We are now advanced, no charge! 
Scroll down below the blue bar labeled Additional Options.
Click on Manage Attachments and A smaller box opens where you can upload pics straight from your hard drive. After you've loaded them, scroll to bottom of that box and Upload 'em, when offered the chance 'Close Box' and there you go.
These pics it seems can be left big. The software gives smaller pics that will open to full size.

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere on this forum, I remember reading about a method whereby one could upload images via the new "Manage Attachments" button, but once you had them uploaded, you could then copy a link of the images and embed the image into the body of the posting. (Thus there would be BOTH; the thumbnails at the bottom, and the embedded image. Copies of the images embedded in the posting can have comments above and/or below it. I will test it now...

This is the URL of the attached image:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24218&stc=1&d=1445533087

This is the image embedded in the body of the posting:











(Oh, BTW: that is ME in the cab of one of my TWO USRA Light Mikado steam locomotives.)

Note, there is a limit to the size you can upload using the Manage Attachements... the sizes are listed in a table at the bottom of the pop-up window that comes when you click "Manage Attachments".

Once you have the image uploaded, the name will appear just above the "Manage Attachments" button. Right click on it and select "Copy Link" from the menu that appears. Then in the text box where you are typing your text, type an "Open Square Bracket" and the letters "img" and a "Close Square Bracket". Then type Ctrl-V to paste the copied link as text into the text box, then type another "Open Square Bracket" and the characters "/img" and a "Close Square Bracket"

Should look something like this: [ i m g ] http://forums.mylargescale.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24218&stc=1&d=1445533087 [ / i m g ]

but without the spaces in the 'img' tags.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't even access my First Class storage area.

When I go to the Home page, I get some of the following options:

Community, Shopping, Features, Members

I click on the members button and it gives me a list of members and a couple of other options but I cannot see anywhere where I can log into my First Class Web storage place.

It has been a long, long time since I tried to post a picture, but I know I have stuff stored someplace here, i just cannot access it for some reason, probably has to do with the fact that I do not really understand computers. I am sure my son if he were close could figure it out but I cannot.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I can't even access my First Class storage area.


John,
Just use the link 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/
 or 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

You will get to the member space login screen. Just log in as you would to the forums.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, that at least took me to my First Class Web Page. Now, how do I find that from the choices above?

I see things like Community, Shopping, Features, Resources, Members.

I have clicked on every single one of them and there is no place where I can find a button to push to access my First Class space?

Anyway, I tried to upload three pictures to my web space. It worked fine until the counter got down to 5 seconds to go, then I got the following message and no pictures were uploaded. It seems like this forum would encourage people to post pictures and not require them to be Computer Wizards or Internet Nuts in order to do so. Why not just a simple procedure that even us Computer Illeterate dumb bells can figure out?

I do notice a lot less pictures being posted so I guess I am not the only one having problems with this.

So, can someone interpret this message and tell me what it means and why i got it?

*Active Server Pages error 'ASP 0113'

Script timed out

/upload.asp

The maximum amount of time for a script to execute was exceeded. You can change this limit by specifying a new value for the property Server.ScriptTimeout or by changing the value in the IIS administration tools.*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> Okay, that at least took me to my First Class Web Page. Now, how do I find that from the choices above?
> 
> I see things like Community, Shopping, Features, Resources, Members.
> 
> ...


The powers-that-be removed the link to the 1st class space on the home page. Stop looking for it, it ain't there. You MUST type in the link per what you found on this page (save it in your browser's "Favorites" list).

I was able to upload one large image with no problems. The error you got MAY be because you uploaded 3 large images at once and those same powers-that-be have the timeout set too short for doing many large images. Try to upload just one image at a time and see if that works. I question that bit of wisdom because I would expect that at least one of the images would have completed the upload, unless the system decided to upload all three at once and let them fight for bandwidth and thus none of them had completed the upload when it timed out.

I don't think there is anything you can do about the timeout per the suggestions listed in the error message, those are just to help the system administrator fix minor problems, not us users.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to try to post a picture: I am getting closer but still a long way off.

I clicked on Insert Image and came up with 


*http://

Please insert the URL of your image.*

Okay -- what does that mean? Where do I find it, is it on my First Class Web page where the picture is stored? and if so, how do I insert it?

Yes, I know -- most of you are saying, "What is wrong with this guy, doesn't he know anything about computers?" Well, the answer is:

Yes, I was able to use computer programs in my work as a Medical Technologist. i can use Microsoft Word. I can find websites by typing in addresses in that space at the top of the screen (I don't know what it is called), I can bookmark things in my favorite list.

Which brings up the final humiliating and probably stupid question: How do I save that address in my Browser? I am not really sure exactly what a browser is let alone how to store something there. I've been asked to store things where the sun doesn't shine on occasion, but that is probably a different spot.

Sorry, i just do not understand. To you it may be simple, but to me it is like Nuclear Physics so you have to be very simple in your explanations.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> I am going to try to post a picture: I am getting closer but still a long way off.
> 
> I clicked on Insert Image and came up with
> 
> ...


jb,

Type this link into your browser search: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/manage.asp

When you get to this page, then put it into your browsers "Bookmarks". I hope you know how to do that. 

While still on this page, put in your USERNAME and PASSWORD. This SHOULD take you to your photo files. Now click on the photo you want in your post. Next RIGHT CLICK on the photo and go to PROPERTIES. You will see the URL name. COPY, then PASTE this name in the box where it asks for the URL name. That's all there is to it. Simple enough?  

A sidenote here. Before you paste the URL name into that box, delete the http:// that is there in the box FIRST. 

It might help everyone trying to help YOU, IF you told us what browser you are using and what Operating System you have in your computer.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am using Google Chrome and Windows 10


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> I am using Google Chrome and Windows 10


OK, then when you copy the link I just posted and get to your logon page, click the "star" on the right hand side of the address bar. That will "bookmark" your page for your photos. If you follow the other instructions I gave, you should be able to post your photos now. I also use Google Chrome. Good luck. 

JB,

I just added a new thread about my 1/8th scale caboose and I used the same procedure to post the photos as I have described to you. It DOES work.


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you so much *Pulley.*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

marwen said:


> Thank you so much *Pulley.*


One problem with pulling up old threads is the info is no longer useful.
To post pics you must use the attach files feature under your post box, click on go advanced > then Manage attachments. Follow the instructions.


----------

